# Vehicle mileage restrictions?



## DJ-916 (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm thinking about getting an older beater for driving and I don't see any limitations for mileage in either lyft or uber's requirements but I've ran across a couple random posts about a 100,000 mile limit. Does anyone know if there is such a limit for either company? Thanks!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DJ-916 said:


> I'm thinking about getting an older beater for driving and I don't see any limitations for mileage in either lyft or uber's requirements but I've ran across a couple random posts about a 100,000 mile limit. Does anyone know if there is such a limit for either company? Thanks!


No mileage limits.

Do all the wheels stay on ?


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

not usually a limit on miles from Uber but the city you drive in may have one. Houston had 150k limit for TNC license but that has since been dropped.


----------

